# Elsword - Chimes of the Clock



## HansZimmer

A user of this forum sent me this link: Distant Worlds: Music From Final Fantasy

You can read about concerts for the soundtracks of the videogame Final Fantasy there.


This piece has been inserted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

It has been composed for the videogame Elsword.

How do you rate it? See the poll.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed.

Result: (1*1 + 1*3 + 1*4) / 3 = 2.67


----------

